# Thoughts on Posting



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is most likely something I do, whether about chickens or not. I post some experiences I have because I believe that if I post something, there's most likely at least one person I may help. Chicken issues or some more personal issues. We not only have membership but many many lurkers. Sometimes the help is in the replies to the subject. 

Just food for thought. I liked that thread "I'm bored" because it brought some every day matters to yak about without a particular labeled thread.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Well,you just started one.I'm boring right now.In between seasonal projects,trying to keep the geese home and trying to get Dale to put the video games down and paint my living room and dining room.I'm losing miserably on both counts.Starting plants for the garden(next month I'll be doing a lot more) and trying to plan the garden which includes protecting the tomatoes from the chickens and the other plants from the geese and deer.Hunting season is over and it's too cold/wet to go fishing.It's the boring time of the year.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Im bored to. Winter is not over so i cant do outside stuff


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's hard when you're an outside person trapped inside the house. In Florida it seems like the opposite and not wanting to be outside when it's hot and humid. 

I was going to change the hose connection on the faucet outside yesterday but it's corroded closed. I guess I need a plumber because it looks like the whole thing is corroded and probably needs to be cut off and a new one welded on.

I need to start my sprinklers up so the grass don't die. Hope they all work.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I wish I WAS bored!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, Dawg. You have a lot to do. And it's not easy stuff. But hopefully in a few days things will start to get back to normal.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am just so mad at the world. Why is it that you can have plans to do a small thing and spend a whole day on something else and just what a waste of a day!

I go to replace the divider on the faucet outside. But the leaks are further up. So after trying several things , it ends up being the faucet itself (the piece with the on/off part on it. So I tell hubs what I need and draw him a picture .

He comes back with everything but the faucet! I just don't understand why. 2 L-shaped pipes and a splitter for 4 hoses. So I show him a picture of what I want that's on Amazon. I need a faucet with a 1/2 inch female. Not a pipe. Not a splitter for 4 hoses. He calls me and asks me if he has the right one. I say take a picture and text it to me. Well I never got the picture. How hard can this be????? So wasted a day, and it's 6:45 pm and I don't want to be messing around with the plumbing now.
He's still texting me without a picture coming thru.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I spent most of the day in Georgia and I'm exhausted. Traffic on I-95 is heavy, back and forth with Easter weekend coming up...bad timing.
When I got home I made a flurry of phone calls to governmental agencies. I have one more to go, the wait time was one hour on the phone...phooey. I'll call them first thing in the morning.
All is set for Friday. Then I'll know what REAL exhaustion is like after it's all said and done.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Dawg,it's a hard time for you.Even when you expect it isn't any easier.My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

((((Hugs))))
My thoughts and condolences to you


----------

